# Pulled Pork smoked, then overnight in oven questions.



## anico1613 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, this will be my first pork shoulder and only my 3rd smoke ever. I plan on getting something in the 8-9lb range. I researched quite a bit, but I just want to make sure my process looks ok before I start this. I want to try smoking and using the oven to finish it as I am not comfortable keeping my smoker running overnight yet.

Friday around 6PM inject pork with marinade, coat pork with mustard and sprinkle rub generously on pork

Friday 7PM add pork to smoker at 225 degrees.

Smoke until 12 - 1 AM on Saturday (5-6 hours)

Saturday 1AM remove from smoker and wrap tightly in foil with no liquid and place in oven at 180 degrees until 8AM that morning, where I then plan to crank up the heat in the morning to 225 in the oven to finish it off to 195-200 degrees.

Remove from oven and wrap in towel and put it in a cooler for an hour+

Is this process looking like it will be ok? Will it be ok to keep it in the oven that long at 180, this would then be a total of 13 hours cooking at this point when I wake up? I just want to make sure I am not overcooking it by the morning.

Should I add any liquid to the foil when I wrap it? Also I plan on putting it in a pan in the oven, should I add liquid in that? I wasn't planning on adding any additional liquid

Lastly, I do not plan to mop it at all.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, I don't wrap pulled pork.  But I don't finish in the oven either.

Temp range is 200-205.  Go til the bone wiggles with ease.

You plan sounds good other than the IT temp which is a little low.

A mav thermo has alerts that you can set for over night cooks.

What smoker do you have?


----------



## anico1613 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have an 18" WSM and a Maverick Therm, I just didn't want to have to deal with being worried about it all night even with using the Minion Method. Will the Lower oven temp cause any issues? I just want to essentially cook it to that point so when I wake up I can finish it off in a few hours.


----------



## yotzee (Apr 23, 2014)

Just make sure your internal temp is above 140 within 4 hours.  I think the oven temp is a little low, myself


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2014)

The 180*F temp will most likely not get it done in the time frame you planned. An 8 pound Butt will easily go 16 hours at a constant 225*F. Set the oven at 225-250*F the entire time and you will be fine...JJ


----------



## yotzee (Apr 24, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The 180*F temp will most likely not get it done in the time frame you planned. An 8 pound Butt will easily go 16 hours at a constant 225*F. Set the oven at 225-250*F the entire time and you will be fine...JJ


I agree with this. If your are worried about serving time you are better off having it done, then wrapping it in towels and a cooler.

Pulled pork doesn't need to be finished right at serving time.  It heats up wonderfully if you take the right steps


----------



## anico1613 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds good I'll go 225 in the smoker for 5 hours then 225 in the oven overnight. Thanks a lot everyone!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 24, 2014)

Every 8-9 pound butt i've done has required at least 10+ hours cook time. With that said, the sooner you get the times out of your head the better. Cook to IT and you can't miss!

I usually let mine ride until IT reaches 190-200 depending on how awake I am (usually its 4 or 5 am) Then I wrap it in foil and then in a couple kitchen towels and toss it in a cooler for a few hours while I take a nap. Even a few hours later its still nice and warm and prime for pulling!

Also, it sounds like after 5 hours in the smoker you will be up against the stall. Transfering to the oven at at 180 will most likely prolong the stall. I would set my oven at the same temp as the smoker and let the oven push thru the stall.

Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------

